# suggestions for a *good* japanese saw?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I never had such a thing, then I picked one up in a harbor freight trip, and I am finding countless uses for it (and surely a few misuses as well).

With that said, it actually cuts rather poorly. The teeth seem too course? Or maybe thats what it should be.

What would a good japanese saw look like?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the HF saws also...*

You are correct, they don't perform very well. My go to saw is a Vaughan Bear pull saw from Home Depot. It's fine teeth work really well and cut like a razor:
http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-BS240...10743010&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=vaugh+pull+saw

A larger double sided version:
http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Bushn...10743010&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=vaugh+pull+saw


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know what a great Japanese pull saw would be...but I know the Silky brand pull saws are a pretty damn good compromise.

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws...-210-Fine-Teeth-Hand-Saw#sthash.Rw2Dak3M.dpbs

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Wood-Working-Saws/OYAKATA-270mm-Fine-Teeth#sthash.8daH8I4b.dpbs

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws...TSUBASA-285mm-MED-teeth-#sthash.yZLk9nOH.dpbs


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

While I am not surprised that HF sells a pull saw you can see the whole variety here

http://www.hidatool.com/woodworking/saws-for-woodworking

That being said, there are wide variety of saws used in Japanese woodworking. The very good saws leave a very thin kerf when used. Don't forget that they are pull saws as well.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got one of whatever brand Lowes sells. The cut quality is great and I've best he heck out of that thing. Its still kicking pretty good


----------



## TimothyC72 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've purchased the professional series Japanese saws from Lee Valley. I find that they cut well in most materials. Thin kerf saw plate does make it vulnerable to drift slightly. That may be error on my part because I'm the grip it and rip it type. Cost was over $400 CDN for Ryoba, Azibiki, and 2 Dozuki's (rip and crosscut.) they work exceptionally well on sheet goods.


----------

